# First Japanese Knife Recommendations - Western Handle Gyuto



## jimincfalls (Dec 2, 2015)

Looking into picking up my first decent chef knife and would like some recommendations on a western handled _*240mm Gyuto*_. Having read a lot of great threads on this forum, and searched a bit on the web, I'm leaning toward the _*Fujiwara FKM*_ or _*Richmond Artifex*_. I am also considering the _*CarboNext*_. Some background:

*Chef Skills*: I'm no chef, but a knife / blade enthusiast. Currently use Chicago Cutlery / Rapala / Mora. Use a pinch grip.

*Types of Food*: Mostly carving larger portions of meat, clean/filet fish, chop peppers, de-bone a chicken.

*Knife Style / Steel:* Western handle. Prefer stainless, but and open to "semi" stainless.Would like great quality steel and heat treat.

_*Performance*_: not overly worried about edge retention, but would like a knife that has the potential for a serious edge. Medium to light knife. Good ergonomic handle for medium hands.

_*Sharpening Skills*_: sharpen, re-profile machetes and camp/kitchen knives using stones and ceramic. Just picked up some Shapten glass stones.

_*F&F, Looks*_: would prefer something cool with an understated personality. I like the vibe of the Masamoto gyutos.

_*Price Range*_: $100 to $150, though I'd go as high as the _*Masamoto VG*_. Willing to spend a bit more on something I could grow into and would be more satisfied with in the long run.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Jim


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If you can deal with wa handles... take a look at the itinomonn stainless. There are western versions that are stainless clad, so mostly stainless except for the edge. The best of both worlds because they are easy to sharpen but not too reactive. These are really great cutters at a good price, plus there is a 20% off sale right now (until tomorrow). FYI you don't pay VAT in the US.

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn/?sort=newest

JCK has some of the knives you mentioned and they also have a holiday sale.

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/

Korin has good stuff with a 15% off sale. I would recommend the Suisin Inox Western line for a thin beginner friendly stainless.

http://korin.com/Knives/Inox-Western-Style_2

I'd stay away from the Richmond stuff at CKTG


----------



## jimincfalls (Dec 2, 2015)

Benuser said:


> In the case you order with Korin, ask for the free initial stone sharpening service. I would seriously consider a Misono 440 with it's great Fit&Finish.


How does the Misono 440 compare to the Masamoto VG? They're relatively close in price at JCK.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd say in that price range a Geshin Gonbei, hammered damascus series.  But who knows when they will be back in stock, likely not till after the holidays.

Rick.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Rick Alan said:


> I'd say in that price range a Geshin Gonbei, hammered damascus series. But who knows when they will be back in stock, likely not till after the holidays.
> 
> Rick.


Hey Rick, thanks for the heads up on this knife. I may have finally found that Damascus I have been looking for 

On the profile, is it fair to say it would suit good all-round techniques - push, slide, and a bit of rocking?

Are there any bad points with knife? Not there are any jumping out at me. It sounds not too hard so will be easy to sharpen and not chip happy etc


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The knife would be all that. Gee I thought I would have mentioned this one to you, oh well, take a good look at it:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ducts/gonbei-240mm-hammered-damascus-wa-gyuto

Nicely thin behind the edge, but not too anything just as Jon describes.

Rick


----------

